# Mites



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

The mice ended up having mites, just spotted a couple on one of the bucks. I'm ordering food grade diatomaceous earth and it'll arrive in 2-5 days. They all seem in good condition as of now, should they be okay till the diatomaceous earth arrives? One of the does is also pregnant and will kindle soon. How will her babies be in reaction to the mites?


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

The mites turned out to be lice. They're all still fine, just uncomfortable and the doe had her babies. I'll disinfect everything tomorrow when the de arrives, but wondered if I should wipe down their rack and the area surrounding it? If I don't do this, will the infestation keep lingering around?

Forgot to add, what's the best way to approach cleaning the mother's tank? She's pretty skittish and I don't want to stress her out more than I need to. Would sprinkling the diatomaceous earth on her, the kits and in the cage be enough?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm afraid I have never used DE so can't offer any advice. I recommend Ivermectin for these kind of infestations.


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

I was about to say mites aren't visible to the naked eye, so glad you worked out what they were instead!
I've always just used ivermectin, for which extra cleaning isn't required.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I'll pick some up just in case the de doesn't work, but any recommendations on what kind should I get? There's loads of different options when you google search it.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

I get the 10% cattle pour on and just dilute in a spray bottle (1 part iver to 4/5 parts water) and spray them over with it


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/durve ... -on-250-ml

If I bought this and diluted it into a spray, would it be okay?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

It's definitely the same tpe of thing but I can't be sure of the dosage. The one I use is this: https://www.greenscountrystore.co.uk/pi ... mectin.JPG

It's 0.5% and yours says 5mg so not sure it's the same. If you get one the same strength as the one I use, I dilute it at about 1 part to 50 (ie, quite a lot)


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Cheshire Gleam said:


> http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/durvet-ivermectin-pour-on-250-ml
> 
> If I bought this and diluted it into a spray, would it be okay?


That is the one I get and was advised 1 part to 4/5 parts, which I have used myself with no ill affects as long as you don't like drown them in it, just a light mist


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I used an online converter and it is 0.5%, so I'll grab some later. Thanks everyone for the help


----------

